# Hampton Inn North Brunswick - Walking Distance to Chili's



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone staying here? Seems pretty nice, walking distance to chilis and other hotels and 89 bucks a night with AAA.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i stayed at the courtyard marriott in somerset last year and it was a good time, but i think this sounds like a better time.. are they even gonna have a chili's gtg after the cops bagging the kid doing a burnout in front of them last year?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

I have no idea. I just always assume there will be something there. 
I want to be within walking distance of chili's this year so I can get sauced on presidente margeritas and not have to worry about driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

Anybody? This seems like a really good hotel for the money, and it's really close to chili's and the other hotels.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

looks like i might be there with you.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_looks like i might be there with you.

x2 good rate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Moe_Lester)*

Nice. I'll try to get some other people from CT to book up there. If we get a good group we'll have to do some







ing after chili's.
Don't forget your AAA discount!


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

all the rooms left for friday are king suites. not 89 bucks lol.








but ill be there both nights anyway


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its still 89 bucks a night through hotels.com


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

Yeah I booked this afternoon. 89 bills.
We'll have to organize some kind of ruckus. I feel like this is kind of an unknown hotel. Hopefully that means there will be less of an authoritative presence.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Yeah I booked this afternoon. 89 bills.
We'll have to organize some kind of ruckus. I feel like this is kind of an unknown hotel. Hopefully that means there will be *less of an authoritative presence*. 


yeah right... lol


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_
yeah right... lol

A guy can dream.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so what are you guys gonna be driving?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_so what are you guys gonna be driving?


_Quote, originally posted by *from post your name up thread* »_Oh yeah, duh...name.
Stephen.
This is me.
















Look for the black mk3 jetta with a roof rack and a NASA sticker on the back. Hampton Inn.


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

looks like a couple buddies and I are headed here. hope its a good time and we'll see you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and here's what i'll be riding in

















_Modified by audi90v6 at 8:39 PM 6-15-2009_


_Modified by audi90v6 at 8:39 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

apparently there is a north brunswick in canada and im an ass and booked there LOL. canceling with the french lady on the phone was NOT easy. 
this is on georges rd right?










_Modified by Lady_n_Red at 1:35 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_apparently there is a north brunswick in canada and im an ass and booked there LOL. canceling with the french lady on the phone was NOT easy. 

















http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...loc=A http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

hahahaha


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

I will be at this hotel in a silver MK3 GTI. Rooms are 99 a night. I asked for a military rate and they said it is more expensive.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

Gonna be rolling out friday night. We shoud trek over to Chilis when everyone is ready. I'll bring some brews.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_I will be at this hotel in a silver MK3 GTI. Rooms are 99 a night. I asked for a military rate and they said it is more expensive.

The probably figure you're going to pay with the gov'ts money.








I work for a defense/space contractor and if you want a discount never(!) say you contract for the gov't.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

I'll be getting there early Friday afternoon. I'll be siting by the pool sipping some beers.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

I'm not getting there until late Friday. I was soooooooooooo tempted to pay for the room with the jacuzzi. I'm all about the beers and pool this weekend. I'm bringing my girl down so this is like a mini vacation for us.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_I'm not getting there until late Friday. I was soooooooooooo tempted to pay for the room with the jacuzzi. I'm all about the beers and pool this weekend. I'm bringing my girl down so this is like a mini vacation for us.
















I'm trying to get my girl to come down. It might just end up being a guys weekend away though (which isn't nessicarily a bad thing).
I plan on bringing many boxes of Sam Summer Ale








I remember my first WF, we did a keg in the hotel bathtub full of ice. Probably wont be doing that again anytime soon.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_
I remember my first WF, we did a keg in the hotel bathtub full of ice. Probably wont be doing that again anytime soon.









This is my first Waterfest as I am from the West Coast, so the keg may not be out of question for me.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_
This is my first Waterfest as I am from the West Coast, so the keg may not be out of question for me.









Bring white paint to fix the tub after the keg scratches the hell out of it. I spent Sun. morning swabbing white out over all the chips and marks so I didn't get charged by the hotel.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_
Bring white paint to fix the tub after the keg scratches the hell out of it. I spent Sun. morning swabbing white out over all the chips and marks so I didn't get charged by the hotel.

NOT to mention we never made it the last year to sundays show due to the approx consumption of all the liquor and a couple cases of beer, ended up been a 3 day hangover lmao..... this year we are def tryin to make sunday alive


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*

Trying being the opperative word.
We'll make it there this year. I can't promise the "alive" or "not hungover for 3 days" parts.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

eh id say good luck. that hotel is only really within walking distance of chillis but not the rest of hotels are either 2 miles up the road on rt 18.. and rt1 merge. HOJO and RAMADA..
or the main group of hotels 10 minutes away in Somerset.
Good thing is theres a OMEGA DINER, WALMART,barne n noble,fridays,chillis,popeyes,pep boys, all within same area.


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

hey guys, this will be my first time ever going to waterfest... think you guys could show me a good time? gotta make the first year the best year you know? I'm the kid with the audi 90 up above in previous posts.
hope to party hard with you guys!


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (audi90v6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi90v6* »_I'm the kid with the audi 90

Sorry dude, but you're not old enough to party hard.


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

so? hasn't stopped me in the past


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (audi90v6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi90v6* »_hey guys, this will be my first time ever going to waterfest... think you guys could show me a good time? gotta make the first year the best year you know? I'm the kid with the audi 90 up above in previous posts.
hope to party hard with you guys!

absolutely.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

post up our hampton inn crew.
put up your whip and a pic of whos rockin it. i wanna see who im lookin for when i get there!


----------



## sunocoman (Jan 11, 2007)

we should have a hampton inn vs hilton (east brunswick) bp compitition, ill be at Hilton with many people... Friday night hampton inn vs hilton at hilton, then hampton vs hilton at hampton for the "home court advantages \"


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (sunocoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sunocoman* »_we should have a hampton inn vs hilton (east brunswick) bp compitition, ill be at Hilton with many people... Friday night hampton inn vs hilton at hilton, then hampton vs hilton at hampton for the "home court advantages \"

if we play flipcup we can have big teams. get that and the bp goin


----------



## sunocoman (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like im gonna have to get lots of beer for wf weekend, and some good team mates bp and flip cup ready go


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm game, just need to get my hotel reservation and everything taken care of. Ill get a bunch of yuengling for us that are of proper age








have to get my game on, since i haven't played any drinking games in years.(feeling old after saying that)lol


----------



## sunocoman (Jan 11, 2007)

i feel sorry for those from canada, where 18 is our 21


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (sunocoman)*

well i already showed my car but here's who im rollin' with...
me (white coat) and wes (kid with the "deer caught in the headlights" look)
















should be a fun time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o btw, Lady_In_Red...you're doing the special cancer fund cruise right? think i could follow you in since i have no idea where i'm going?







your leaving from milton nh i hope
nice A3 btw... looks CLEAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by audi90v6 at 8:54 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_post up our hampton inn crew.
put up your whip and a pic of whos rockin it. i wanna see who im lookin for when i get there!










Got mine up there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
if we play flipcup we can have big teams. get that and the bp goin










_Quote, originally posted by *sunocoman* »_we should have a hampton inn vs hilton (east brunswick) bp compitition, ill be at Hilton with many people... Friday night hampton inn vs hilton at hilton, then hampton vs hilton at hampton for the "home court advantages \"

For sure. Lets do beer Olympics.
BP
FC
Some other game (Quarters?)
I'm stoked.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

the hotel actually shares a parking lot with chilis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Myself And 2 Others Will Be Crashing Here 
Ill be In This 








Heres the Driver Of Above Pictured Beast








Dont Have Pics Of The Other 2 Crazy White Boys Coming With Me


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*

Beer olympics, parking lot connects with chili's and such motivation to make this as sick as possible. very impressed and extremely STOKED!!!!!
like a week.5 boys! lol


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_Beer olympics, parking lot connects with chili's and such motivation to make this as sick as possible. very impressed and extremely STOKED!!!!!
like a week.5 boys! lol









Also Looking Forward To This Possible Beer Olympics







And Seeing Some Of These VERY Sexy Rides ..... Ive Been Searchin Around The Site Of Peoples Rides .... So Far The Sexy Audi That Miss Lady_n_Red Owns Is In My Top 10 To See Cars List


_Modified by Teh_Chris at 2:13 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Something VERY Nice Came In The Mail Today


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_Ill get a bunch of yuengling

Do it! Cant get that in my parts!!!


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_Something VERY Nice Came In The Mail Today 

















i got them!!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_
Do it! Cant get that in my parts!!!































they sell it in NJ, I was just saying that i'll get a bunch for the hotel party


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_
Do it! Cant get that in my parts!!!






























Yes!! Get The YUENGLING


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone know of a good packy that usually has plenty of stock of yuengling around N.Brunswick?
I need to load up my car and bring home a bunch for everyone too.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
i got them!!









Yah I Got the Exhibition For Both Days .. Loved The Parking Spots Last Year ... And Im Gona Dyno Again This Year ... Made Quite A Few Changes From Last Year Since I Was APR Stage 1 .... Ill Be Unitronic Stage 2+ This Year .... Wanted To Have A Meth Kit In By Now But Some Things Came Up


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_Something VERY Nice Came In The Mail Today 

















Same here!
And to the man with the yuengling. YES! Grab a case of that. My trunk will be chock full of Sam Summer and Miller Lite (for the BP). Make sure someone gets one of those big containers of pong balls.
I'll probably go easy on the liquor this year as this will be my third WF and hopefully the first time I make it to the second day of the show before 3PM...


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_
Yah I Got the Exhibition For Both Days .. Loved The Parking Spots Last Year ... And Im Gona Dyno Again This Year ... Made Quite A Few Changes From Last Year Since I Was APR Stage 1 .... Ill Be Unitronic Stage 2+ This Year .... Wanted To Have A Meth Kit In By Now But Some Things Came Up 

Exhibition is the best, awesome parking and you can bring in your own food and beer. Four door, air conditioned beer garden with surround sound.








What does having a meth lab in your car have anything to do with waterfest


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_
Exhibition is the best, awesome parking and you can bring in your own food and beer. Four door, air conditioned beer garden with surround sound.








What does having a meth lab in your car have anything to do with waterfest























Ill Be Bringin Some Yuengling With Me As Well .








SHHHH ..Cant Be Speaking Of My Portable Meth Labs .... Will be Gettin Me In Troubles


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*

well... might as well have been in exhibition, but roads around here SUCK and one destroyed the underside of my lip quite nicely, and caught the edge of my rear passenger lip, though thats really not that bad and i've been told it should be an easy fix, any tips on fixing the aluminum?


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

oh, and i thought i would let you know, our hampton inn has 2 new members on its team, got my ladies to drive down and stay with us! 
jamie and kelly....


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

^ your doing the special fund cruise right? think i can follow you since i have no idea where im going since its my first year


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_oh, and i thought i would let you know, our hampton inn has 2 new members on its team, got my ladies to drive down and stay with us! 
jamie and kelly....
























Yay ....Moar Peoples http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSick21 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ill be there with the GF....better be some good partys!!!!!
-Tim


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (VRSick21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSick21* »_Ill be there with the GF....better be some good partys!!!!!
-Tim

There Is ... No Worries Bro ;D


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

Hey Hey Hey thats a sexy ride you got... see you up there.


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

Welcome Jamie and Kelly, cant wait to party.


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*



Sun in my eyes im not really that mean looking whaaahahahaha


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*

lower it 
lol


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


----------



## VRSick21 (Mar 15, 2007)

youll se this beast down there...
I like the the whip pocketglx...i parked next to you at Eurofest


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_lower it 
lol

LMAO ... I Knew That Was Coming James


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_well... might as well have been in exhibition, but roads around here SUCK and one destroyed the underside of my lip quite nicely, and caught the edge of my rear passenger lip, though that's really not that bad and i've been told it should be an easy fix, any tips on fixing the aluminum?









My car is a pretty much stock, 150k mile MK3 daily driver. I'm just rolling exhibition to get better parking and so I can bring my own food and beer in








Is it your wheel that's messed up? Quick/temporary fix would be to carefully file/sand down the nick with progressively finer sandpaper to the point where you're wetsanding. Then depending on your finish, clear coat or polish. Better/more permenant would be to pull the wheel, take the tire off and get it to a wheel repair shop.
Keep in mind, this is general advice for aluminum, not wheel specific. YMMV


_Modified by Buck20.Vento at 11:40 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_
My car is a pretty much stock, 150k mile MK3 daily driver. I'm just rolling exhibition to get *better parking and so I can bring my own food an beer in *









Yessah ...Thats One Of The Major Plus ... Not Paying $5+ For A Drink Or Hotdog When u Can Bring A Pack For That Much


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*



Already on that, they are coming soon its my next project.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Hampton Inn North Brunswick - Walking Distance to Chili's (Buck20.Vento)*

Just booked our room there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Hampton Inn North Brunswick - Walking Distance to Chili's (RenegadeVW)*

i really have to figure things out quick so i can book my hotel room...


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Hampton Inn North Brunswick - Walking Distance to Chili's (MetalMessiah666)*

scratch that.. just booked my room..


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay ..One More To Chill With


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm thinking we should get name tags. lol


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_i'm thinking we should get name tags. lol

Hello! My Name is:
Drunk.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*









Bringing both of 'em.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_
Hello! My Name is:
Drunk.

LOL 

_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_








Bringing both of 'em.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_i'm thinking we should get name tags. lol

ABSOLutElyYY








and i decided im going to flat black the underside of the front lip, lol. and the whell. diy right here, im goin for it.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lady_n_Red)*

Would anyone want to have an around the world party one night with our rooms? Everyones room has a different drink. We do that at school sometimes and it's a great time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I shotty gin bucket for my room!


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

Would this be for Friday or Saturday night? I'm showing up late Friday and now I'm thinking I may not even go to the event on Saturday. Might just chill out for the day. I gots exhibition passes for Sunday so ill be at the show that day for sure.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

Whichever. I was just making a suggestion.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

name tags is funny. we should just do straight up grafitti party with the olympics. gotta wear a white shirt and bring a sharpie so you can tag each other all up.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats a good idea too, ill bring a bunch of sharpies, ill be at the hotel sometime friday afternoon-early evening.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_name tags is funny. we should just do straight up grafitti party with the olympics. gotta wear a white shirt and bring a sharpie so you can tag each other all up.









Hahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Love It


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so far there is only like 7 of us?


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

I got a buddy that has a room reserved that has not posted yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*

thats hot...


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

im down for any and every partay!! who is bringing the bp table?


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*

i think i have 5 people total. so we're getting there. plus wyman/andrew m and some other guys will be there sat. dont forget your white shirts guys. or get black and bring silver/gold sharpies this is gonna be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

T minus 6 days and counting......


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_anyone know of a good packy that usually has plenty of stock of yuengling around N.Brunswick?
I need to load up my car and bring home a bunch for everyone too.

theres a liquor store in the same parking lot as chilis that stocks yuengling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Poppa18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Poppa18T* »_
theres a liquor store in the same parking lot as chilis that stocks yuengling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell Yah







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah! I forgot that was there. Awesome!!!


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etnrice n va* »_im down for any and every partay!! who is bringing the bp table?

I usually just take the closet door off the hinges.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_i think i have 5 people total. so we're getting there. plus wyman/andrew m and some other guys will be there sat. dont forget your white shirts guys. or get black and bring silver/gold sharpies this is gonna be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got myself+2 in my room.


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

we have four in our room


----------



## VRSick21 (Mar 15, 2007)

Convinced two more of my buddies to stay here.....im thinkin about bringin a small bp table dnt kno if it worth it tho...sonce it a little smaller than normal


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm flying solo so far.


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

can someone hook me up with the number to this place me and my boys are looking for a place to stay but i cant find the number.. .


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

(732) 246-3555
you can book rooms online too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polska123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there from fri- sat... btw red 08 A3 is SEXY


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_
I usually just take the closet door off the hinges.


Hahaahahah
yea i've seen that one, we should get a plastic table cloth or something tho so we dont destroy them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lady_n_Red at 7:59 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (polska123)*

polska, i believe we have met. taxidubs old wingman, well winglady.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (polska123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polska123* »_
I will be there from fri- sat... btw red 08 A3 is SEXY

Very Nice Man








And Yes That Audi Is A Sexy Sexy Ride


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (polska123)*

< Down for the pong.
Don't know how you guys do it up there so we need a strict set of rules for bp








I live 5 minutes away from WF so no reason for booking a hotel. Being a local ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## akronUvr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

booked my room! Drivin the Jeep tho, got alotta parts to sell


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what stuff do you have for sale?


----------



## akronUvr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

****. a whole barnfull of shizz. should probably tell me what your looking for..way easier


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (akronUvr6)*

mk2 fenders,drivers side recaro trophy,misc mk2 parts,vr parts,jetta plate tub,etc.
i don't really need too much, just like to stockpile parts

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## akronUvr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

im mostly mk4 and mk5 parts, and almost all aftermarket


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i do have a mkv gli that could use some aftermarket love


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_i do have a mkv gli that could use some aftermarket love









Not sure if you saw his thread, but search for A2jettafreak.
He's local and has a few mk2s and parts. Help him sell it all so he can get to work on his mk1


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*

aw only 5 days left till wf, and hopefully some good pong


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*

We played this crazy game of pong when I visited my fraternity's chapter at Penn State. 
The game was called towers and it was a six cup rack, with a three cup rack on top (resting on the gaps) and a single cup on top of that.
Hitting a top cup would kill only that cup, however, hitting any lower tier cup would kill that and any cup supported by that cup.
It's a cool game to play in between other games of regular pong (it burns though cases like you wouldn't believe.)


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

Oh BTW, I think I'm going to bring a little grill for the parking lot.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Oh BTW, I think I'm going to bring a little grill for the parking lot. 









I Like


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_
I Like










Is nice, yes?! I save money on food with great success!


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*

just got my room booked for saturday. wont be able to make it up there until saturday morning


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_

Is nice, yes?! I save money on food with great success!









very nice! how much!?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lady_n_Red)*

I think I'm just going to grab one of these little guys and throw a bunch of chicken and beef strips into ziplock bags with maranade. 








Hopefully they don't give me **** about grilling in the parking lot, i'll just offer them some food.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

Im stoked.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
very nice! how much!?









LOL


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

I am told by the hotel director when i called to confirm my room that burn outs will not be tolerated this year in the hotel parking lot! lol somehow they knew we were coming due to waterfest 15 of course they know better!


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*



http://www.askaninja.com


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

but there are burnouts in every crowd of people. luckily, I am not a burnout. lol


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etnrice n va* »_ ...burn outs will not be tolerated this year in the hotel parking lot!


No burnouts in my car. I'm afraid that I would burst into flames!


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

so theyre going to be cool with WF junkies drinking copious amounts of beverage in/outside the hotel? Theres a pool too right?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_mk2 fenders,drivers side recaro trophy,misc mk2 parts,vr parts,jetta plate tub,etc.
i don't really need too much, just like to stockpile parts










wat u need i got mk2 parts n im local..


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

Pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WereWolfsBurg1* »_so theyre going to be cool with WF junkies drinking copious amounts of beverage in/outside the hotel? Theres a pool too right? 

theyre gonna need the national gaurd (at least) to cut us off.


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

haha national guard cant handle whats coming to north brunswick!!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
theyre gonna need the national gaurd (at least) to cut us off.

Hell Yah ...... Injured Finger And All Ill Be There http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For Those Of U That Dont Kno .... I Kinda Lost A Fingernail Today Cleaning The Wheels On My Rx7


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pics or it didnt happen.. lol


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_pics or it didnt happen.. lol

LOL Goddamit Ur The 2nd Person Today To Call Me Out ..... Eatin Rice Va Saw It Today .... But Fine Here Be the Pics .


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ahhh.. sun uva bi tch!!!!
that sucks man
page 5 pwnage

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_ahhh.. sun uva bi tch!!!!
that sucks man
page 5 pwnage

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Luckily Im Right Handed ..... And I Only Need One Middle Finger To Get The Job Done Anyways


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

is there any possibility we can do a Canada vs USA beer pong and/or flip cup competition?

i've never beer ponged before


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_pics or it didnt happen.. lol

hahahaa 

oh and if we're gonna get down to it, page 4 pwnage.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_
Hell Yah ...... Injured Finger And All Ill Be There http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For Those Of U That Dont Kno .... I Kinda Lost A Fingernail Today Cleaning The Wheels On My Rx7

















FD? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
You bringing her to WF?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
i've never beer ponged before

















This needs to be addressed.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

I just got done re-painting all my door handles, both mirrors & wiper arms, plate tub and anything else that should be flat black on my car. I've been driving around stripped-status for the last two days.
Now it's time to wash+wax, detail the interior and pack it up.
Two more days people. Get excited.


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

so is anyone going to be around friday night or is it mostly a saturday night thing? Im probably going down for the weekend so if anyone wants to cruise or go out for drinks and chicks im down


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_








FD? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
You bringing her to WF?

Na Its A 10th Anniversary FC
And Na She Aint Runnin Yet Still Rebuilding Her In My Free Time

Tried 2 Add A Pic Of It but It Keeps Saying The Pic Has Been Moved Or Deleted
_Modified by Teh_Chris at 6:19 AM 7-15-2009_


_Modified by Teh_Chris at 6:21 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WereWolfsBurg1* »_so is anyone going to be around friday night or is it mostly a saturday night thing? Im probably going down for the weekend so if anyone wants to cruise or go out for drinks and chicks im down

Myself , Eatn Rice And One Other Will Be There Friday Afternoon


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*

I'll be there friday night through sunday.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_
Na Its A 10th Anniversary FC
And Na She Aint Runnin Yet Still Rebuilding Her In My Free Time

Tried 2 Add A Pic Of It but It Keeps Saying The Pic Has Been Moved Or Deleted


It's cool, most likely the pic would be blocked at work for me anyway.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

ya it's usually a Saturday night gig only for most people that live near by, us roadies usually like coming in Friday and Saturday.
i'm coming up friday should be there around 7pm. Leaving Milwaukee at midnight tomorrow night (Thurs) to meet the Cleveland cruise at 10am.

as for my plans? i'm hitting that world famous Cluck U for wings for sure, it's 4 miles from the hotel. 
http://www.cluckuchicken.com/d...l.pdf
911 wings, whose got the stones?


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

BEER PONG BEER PONG BEER PONG.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adriansaysstfu* »_BEER PONG BEER PONG BEER PONG.

Lol


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

Polished the wheels today.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'll be there friday night... well, rolling into town and going to a bbq at 7, then going to chilis.. i prob should check into my hotel room sometime too..lol
everyone gonna be hanging out in the parking lot friday night? or chilis??
has everyone posted up their cars, so we all know each other when we get there?
this is me:
don't mind the 4x4 status, I would of rather taken my mk2. This just gets my daughter to day care...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_i'll be there friday night... well, rolling into town and going to a bbq at 7, then going to chilis.. i prob should check into my hotel room sometime too..lol
everyone gonna be hanging out in the parking lot friday night? or chilis??
has everyone posted up their cars, so we all know each other when we get there?
this is me:
don't mind the 4x4 status, I would of rather taken my mk2. This just gets my daughter to day care...









Ill Be In the Parking Lot If People R There ... If Not Ill Be At Chillis


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

So whos gonna let me crash in their room?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_polska, i believe we have met. taxidubs old wingman, well winglady.









woah, too many Polskas in here


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_So whos gonna let me crash in their room?









i'm splitting my room with my friend or B) someone who needs a room; i'm waiting for my buddy to make up his damn mind.
if he's not down, your welcome to it for half the cost, it's $340, but i'm taking $150 cash at check in Friday night for FRI SAT SUN; i got a 3 night stay with 2 queen beds at the Hampton.


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

haha love the plate!


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

i got a case of red bull and a bottle of jager thats for the first night hahahaha! who's game?


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

damnit chris you had to put that pic up lol makes me cringe when i see it. nasty! lol i will be sure to poke it with a hot needle once your drunk this weekend hahahaha


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

got my ride out the shop today wash and detail tomorrow then we ride!!!!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i still need to wash n wax my car.. hope i have time, otherwise it will be a parking lot waxing. lol


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (etnrice n va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etnrice n va* »_damnit chris you had to put that pic up lol makes me cringe when i see it. nasty! lol i will be sure to poke it with a hot needle once your drunk this weekend hahahaha
















Lol U Poke My Finger And Ill Pay A Homeless Guy To Ass Rape U .... ANd U Know I Have Enuf In The Bank To Do So









O Yah Everyone .... One Out Of The 2 Of Us Will Have Yager And Redbull And The Other Will Be Packing Yuengling


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etnrice n va* »_got my ride out the shop today wash and detail tomorrow then we ride!!!!









I Also Need To Wash And Wax the Beast .... Wooda Been Don If It Wasnt For Brake Calipers Tryn To Eat My Fingers


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and i will be picking up a ****load of yuengling too.. love that stuff!!!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (etnrice n va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etnrice n va* »_i got a case of red bull and a bottle of jager thats for the first night hahahaha! who's game?

**Raises Hand **
O O O O Me ... I Love the JagerBombs


----------



## etnrice n va (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*

hey ill wax your ride for a fee? tomorrow at 4 it is?





















and leave the homeless alone haha lol


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

I may bring the beater, not sure yet.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

One more sleep before I leave!!


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

I was gonna go balls out and detail the **** out of my car; but then last night I washed it (took maybe 20 mins), saw how much better it looked already and then I remembered the 80-20 rule from engineering.
"roughly 80% of the effects come from 20% of the causes"
I could bust my ass, spend all the free time I have over the next two days claying, polishing, waxing, detailing, cleaning the interior, etc. Meh, I'm not even showing; wash, maybe wax and some quick interior dusting and I'm done. 80% is good enough for me this weekend. Stock the cooler, lets get drunk.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_I was gonna go balls out and detail the **** out of my car; but then last night I washed it (took maybe 20 mins), saw how much better it looked already and then I remembered the 80-20 rule from engineering.
"roughly 80% of the effects come from 20% of the causes"
I could bust my ass, spend all the free time I have over the next two days claying, polishing, waxing, detailing, cleaning the interior, etc. Meh, I'm not even showing; wash, maybe wax and some quick interior dusting and I'm done. 80% is good enough for me this weekend. Stock the cooler, lets get drunk.









Yah Im Not Gona Go Crazy With The Cleaning Since Im Not Showing Mine But It Will Be Clean


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

So we have all this talk about pong and partying that id like to partake in....but how are we all going to meet up and find each other when we get down there??? lol forgive me if im wrong but we never talked about a meeting spot or anything, maybe chilis later friday night, like 8-9 or something?








Edit: bump for page 6!!!!


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
woah, too many Polskas in here









LOL well dont tell anybody else about that! haha
boys...the itinerary: 
EveERRyone should bring this:
1. shirt/marker
2. cups and/or balls. (we do NOT want a shortage)
3. beer from the packy at chilis, driving around with it is a baddd idea there
4. your car and/or yourself lol
oh and if someones bringing the minigrill, we should all get some food. or maye someone else should be a grill too, then we can get more food








i am so stoked to see you all tomorrow! Who's doing the cruise for the special fund with me?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

I have a mini grill and two or three gas cylinders to go with it.
So long as your beer is closed and in the trunk you should be straight.
I'm stopping at the state package store* in my town because it's cheap.
I'll be getting there around 3PM, I should be by the pool reading and drinking for awhile that afternoon.
*Waits for all the jersey kids to ask why I'm going to the UPS store or post office.


----------



## 1.8ThisGLI (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

Ill be staying at the Hampton but I wont be dow till saturday. I will have beer though


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
LOL well dont tell anybody else about that! haha
boys...the itinerary: 
EveERRyone should bring this:
1. shirt/marker
2. cups and/or balls. (we do NOT want a shortage)
3. beer from the packy at chilis, driving around with it is a baddd idea there
4. your car and/or yourself lol
oh and if someones bringing the minigrill, we should all get some food. or maye someone else should be a grill too, then we can get more food








i am so stoked to see you all tomorrow! Who's doing the cruise for the special fund with me?

I'll be at the special funds cruise...its a 40 minute drive there for me...look for me in a shaved n painted black magic pearl jetta on coils and RS4 REPS


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*



lady_n_red said:


> LOL well dont tell anybody else about that! haha
> boys...the itinerary:
> EveERRyone should bring this:
> 1. shirt/marker
> ...


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*

so lets say everyone kinda gather at the pool area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WereWolfsBurg1* »_so lets say everyone kinda gather at the pool area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?

It's going to be kind of a crap shoot what with everyone getting there at different times. Everyone just be open and say 'hi' to every one you see that looks younger, drunker and that they might be going to waterfest(er).
Maybe I'll sport a name tag, if I want to be really dorky.


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*








thats awesome


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*

why not meet at the pool or in the lobby , say 8pm?
i think most will be getting in by early evening. midwest guys like me should be there around 7pm at the very latest. we're meeting in cleveland at 10am.
once we meet a few of us could make a grocery run with pooled cash.
there's an A/P less than a mile from the HO-tel.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_why not meet at the pool or in the lobby , say 8pm?
i think most will be getting in by early evening. midwest guys like me should be there around 7pm at the very latest. we're meeting in cleveland at 10am.
once we meet a few of us could make a grocery run with pooled cash.
there's an A/P less than a mile from the HO-tel.



Lobby might be a tad conspicuous...
One of us - "Okay you two, heres 200 dollars go get 10 cases of beer. You two go buy a gross of cups and two dozen pong balls."
Lobby Attendant -


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

just throwing out ideas to try and avoid confusion of our "mini gtg"----
or trying to get a direction going so people know what's up...that's all.
i'm open to any idea on how we can "find each other" and party


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_just throwing out ideas to try and avoid confusion of our "mini gtg"----
or trying to get a direction going so people know what's up...that's all.
i'm open to any idea on how we can "find each other" and party









I was just being silly. Lobby is probably fine.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WereWolfsBurg1* »_
I'll be at the special funds cruise...its a 40 minute drive there for me...look for me in a shaved n painted black magic pearl jetta on coils and RS4 REPS










im starting in norwich. wish they would just meet up at 95 off of 395 lol.
and guys. add lawn chairs to that list of items. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

Why not grab some lawnchairs and hang out in the lot? When people start rolling in you can all figure it out.
7pm Friday night, everyone in the lot to determine the designated partying location and who's doing what!
Kiddin', you guys decide on it. I'm just some random **** that lives 2 minutes away looking to party with some VW people


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

thats why i said post up pics of your cars, so the people that get there early can spot us that will be showing up later.
or just slap on your white shirt and write something on it, that way we will probably be the only retards running around with white shirts with sharpie on them....


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*

sounds good, i've got a TR MK V with a euro plate that says "Punk Rock" on it. 
i'll most likely be sporting a camo fitted hat and a Rodman throwback bulls jersey








i'll be walking around with a glass jug with tapper on it, full of "KOOL AID" tapping free cups of "KOOL AID" to help VW peeps cool off


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_thats why i said post up pics of your cars, so the people that get there early can spot us that will be showing up later.
or just slap on your white shirt and write something on it, that way we will probably be the only retards running around with white shirts with sharpie on them....









My car is above, black MK3 Jetta with the NASA logo on the rear window. Can't miss it.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

I really want to do a gin bucket. It's been so long.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_sounds good, i've got a TR MK V with a euro plate that says "Punk Rock" on it. 
i'll most likely be sporting a camo fitted hat and a Rodman throwback bulls jersey








i'll be walking around with a glass jug with tapper on it, full of "KOOL AID" tapping free cups of "KOOL AID" to help VW peeps cool off









[Busts Thru The Wall] Oh Yeah ...... Love Meh Som "KOOL AID"


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_thats why i said post up pics of your cars, so the people that get there early can spot us that will be showing up later.
or just slap on your white shirt and write something on it, that way we will probably be the only retards running around with white shirts with sharpie on them....









Me:








+ the gf in the middle, and probably her sister on the right, she hasn't decided if she wants to call out of work this weekend for WF.








Driving in either:
-A mk2 white 2 door golf, dropped on corrado steelies
-MK4 JTI. roll cage, supercharged, dropped, black roof, blah blah blah
OR if I am lazy and dont drive I'll just show up in someone elses car.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

good call 
i'm good to go







just need my alkie now. some supplies for the roadie.
me and my car---- i'll prolly be sporting this lid and this shirt at some point







name's Chris.
























a beer or other contribution gets you a dose of my Alka Seltzer Wake Up call HANGOVER relief. this $hit works wonders. i should know, i hit NYC after partying in 06 at the Marriot, downing most of a bottle of Jaeger and surviving.


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

Poptarts, redbull, and pudding. LMAO awesome.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

That reminds me.
ADVIL AND GATORADE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_That reminds me.
ADVIL AND GATORADE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No Advil But I Got About 20 Gatorades


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill be in the hltrskltr mkv gli, and you can't miss me.... i have a long ass red goatee and a dreadhawk.
*1 DAY TO GO PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did we figure out the grille(s) and food situation yet?
is there a market or food store near this hotel at all?


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

im opting for waterfest this weekend over work. with the red a3 in this thing (which is for sale!)








and my buddy is driving this thing, obv the red one


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_did we figure out the grille(s) and food situation yet?
is there a market or food store near this hotel at all?


1 person mentioned they had a grill but nothing confirmed......
theres a few grocers near by to the hotel we can hit.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_

1 person mentioned they had a grill but nothing confirmed......
theres a few grocers near by to the hotel we can hit.


perfect. perhaps a 2nd grille would be good.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
maye someone else should be a grill too, then we can get more food








i am so stoked to see you all tomorrow! Who's doing the cruise for the special fund with me?


there are gonna be human grilles there?
WHOAA, and i thought i have seen it all... .LOL


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

1 other note, i still potentially have a bed avail---- $150 for FRI SAT SUN that's half my bill minus the taxes. i've got a 1 guy interested but he's only in for sat/sun. i'd prefer someone who needs a bed for fri/sat/sun
PM me if you're in need. i should know in the next few hours if my friend is coming that jacka$$.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i might have one too.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

Gin bucket. 
Would you guys be interesting in drinking some? I'm not going to make 2 gallons of gin bucket if no one is going to have any.
Handle of Gin
2L Sprite
2L Fresca
6 Lemons
6 Limes
Bag o Ice
Lemonade mix and water to taste.
If two or more people are interested I'll get the ingredients and make it. I don't want any cash, I just want to know it won't go to waste.
I'm going out to wash the car, if people are down post up and I'll run out to the store afterward.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

depends on the gin... I'm very partial to Sapphire..lol
but sure wth, I'll give it a whirl. Well, maybe just a tiny tiny taste... LOL


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

saphire? yikes.
i did a double saphire on the rocks ($9.75) it took about 2 hours to finish. LOL i swear i had a patch of hair covering my entire body after drinking that. and i'm someone who shaves everything







LOL
you can have your saphire







i was on the advice of Jim Rome to drink it STRAIGHT.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

next time, try it my way.... sapphire and pineapple with a splash of tonic and garnish with a lime...
its incredible.. 
I don't even drink booze, strictly a beer guy, but...... this is a perfect drink when mixed right.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

i'm doing some MGD tall can right now to get some sleep and some NIGHT TRAIN wine made famous by Guns N Roses


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oooh nice.. never had night train before..


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

2.89 a bottle LOL







citrus flavored wine.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, i know about it.. lol
just never had the luxury to ingest that poison...hahah


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Gin bucket. 
Would you guys be interesting in drinking some? I'm not going to make 2 gallons of gin bucket if no one is going to have any.
Handle of Gin
2L Sprite
2L Fresca
6 Lemons
6 Limes
Bag o Ice
Lemonade mix and water to taste.
If two or more people are interested I'll get the ingredients and make it. I don't want any cash, I just want to know it won't go to waste.
I'm going out to wash the car, if people are down post up and I'll run out to the store afterward.

Sounds delicious. I'm down. It definitely won't go to waste


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

around here, we don't let any alcohol go to waste...


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_around here, we don't let any alcohol go to waste...

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*

If I'm drinking good gin, it's gonna be with club or tonic.
If I'm pouring it into a plastic bucket with soda...well...it's not gonna be good gin


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

i'll be trolling around with my glass jug of Kool Aid, vodka, whatever anyone pours into it


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

Im not leaving Long Island until almost seven, so I'm not rolling into the hotel until about 10ish.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thepocketGLX)*

i TRIED sleeping for my midnight CST departure, i can't sleep as usual so i'll be heading out early and sleeping at the rest stop in Ohio before the cruise starts heh.
and i pretty much finished that damn MGD 24 oz.
i prolly shouldnt have had Gangland on tv the whole time.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepocketGLX* »_









i see a harlequin in your wheels


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_i TRIED sleeping for my midnight C*D*T departure, i can't sleep as usual so i'll be heading out early and sleeping at the rest stop in Ohio before the cruise starts heh.
and i pretty much finished that damn MGD 24 oz.
i prolly shouldnt have had Gangland on tv the whole time.

As you had it you were leaving 1AM Central DAYLIGHT Time (Midnight Central Standard Time).
Sorry, pet peeve of mine!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*

my buddy metal messiah is stayion there...ill be taggin along with him..that gin bucket sounds DELISH!!!!!!! aaahhh eff it...BBQ at my townhouse friday at 7pm!!!! burgers, dogs...sam summer yummaayyy..then to chilis and the the hampton inn!!! lolol...bein local is awesome


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_my buddy metal messiah is stayion there...ill be taggin along with him..that gin bucket sounds DELISH!!!!!!! aaahhh eff it...BBQ at my townhouse friday at 7pm!!!! burgers, dogs...sam summer yummaayyy..then to chilis and the the hampton inn!!! lolol...bein local is awesome

Yes, yes it is. Living 5 minutes away is the best thing in the world








So where is the pong going to take place?!?!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4478050

be there.. cant miss it for those who dont know..chilis gtg!!!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (A2jettafreak)*

i'm doing shots of Pink Bismuth in the back seat of my GTI at the rest stop in Ohio.
got it?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_i'm doing shots of Pink Bismuth in the back seat of my GTI at the rest stop in Ohio.
got it?

















o boy...get here safe bro! ok so wheres the pong at and what should i bring?


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

can i get sauced and crash somewhere? ill bring a 30 pack! haha


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Addicted)*

Window regulator went bad on the cabrio an hour ago. Had to make room in the garage to park it just in case it rains.
Should I say **** it and leave the baby in there?








I'll just garbage bag the **** outta the cabrio


















_Modified by adriansaysstfu at 2:11 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*

i'm in 209, gonna hit the shower quick and then browse the lot--- wearin my camo baseball hat, hit me up! i don't have a bottle opener LOL


----------



## 1.8ThisGLI (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubboy75)*

Damn wish I was three now, Not crusin down till tomorrow


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where is everyone?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

room 307 come drink


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

on my way...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re*

Anyone hanging around today and just drinking?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Re ([email protected])*

Hanging around hung over haha. Going to the show in an hour or so.


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Re (Buck20.Vento)*

Just got finished pulling my oil pan off in the parking lot. Staff didnt say anything. Everyone check out the silver MK3 in the lot with the busted pump on the ground.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Re (thepocketGLX)*

nice job replacing that dood, good work.
i know what i'm bringing to sell next time, oil pumps and pans


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

I fixed it, thank you so much everyone for your help.


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

We cracked the door in 327 after the cops went out for blood.
But no one bit.
Of course the insanity continued after they left.
And who the hell threw beer on my car Friday night? I awoke to random splotches of beer/soda on my car.. WTF.


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

It was the busted pump that made is suck...
The working in a parking lot with hand tools hat made it awesome...
And the Canadians finding parts making it easy...
.... but this is what made it hilarious AND memorable.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (BillyBob219)*

boys. thank you for a fantastic parking lot extravaganza, as always, minus the aRssholes who throw bottles around cause they need some kind of attention or strange gratification! post up your pics!


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

Yep. Thanks for a great night both nights. The hotel was fantastic and mgmt was very accommodating given the circumstances.
I had a nice relaxing cruise home with some hottie in a red A3 I found on the highway. Then my buddies and I stopped in New Haven for dinner.
Back to the real world tomorrow; two months until H2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (BillyBob219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyBob219* »_It was the busted pump that made is suck...
The working in a parking lot with hand tools hat made it awesome...
And the Canadians finding parts making it easy...
.... but this is what made it hilarious AND memorable.









This pic pretty much describes my entire weekend. Next year, I'll raise the car like everyone told me to.


_Modified by thepocketGLX at 5:43 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## higgs98xj (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote of the weekend...
"That's not regulation size!"


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_boys. thank you for a fantastic parking lot extravaganza, as always, minus the aRssholes who throw bottles around cause they need some kind of attention or strange gratification! post up your pics!


nice sig quote.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and thanks to the d ick that threw the bottle over the fence saturday night.
I had a good time at the hotel party/chili's fence party.
see you bastahds next year


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_
nice sig quote.

Agrees
I Got Called Out On My Fingernail Incident 4 Times That Day And Once Was My Mom When She Called About Picking My Dog Up For The Weekend ... She Actually Used That Exact Phrase Minus The "...lol"


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

who needs finger nails anyways....
they are overated


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_who needs finger nails anyways....
they are overated

Thats Rite .... My Buddy Said I Did It For Weight Reduction


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

TIIMMMMAAYYYY!! lol thanks for a great weekend everyone! Fun as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (higgs98xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *higgs98xj* »_Quote of the weekend...
"That's not regulation size!"

actually, i believe its.. "what's your tint percentage?" "







"


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

lol... epic


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

I was the one who helped button up the oil pan. Anyone find any Native brand sunglasses?


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_
_Quote, originally posted by_ *thepocketGLX* »








i see a harlequin in your wheels








 
SPOTTED!








here's a better shot (it's not me in the pic, but it's a favorite of mine)


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (mein69)*

Yuck, I should have cleaned the wheels a little better.


----------



## VOoDOoGTX (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (thepocketGLX)*

any pictures of my 944 turbo?


----------



## thepocketGLX (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (VOoDOoGTX)*

I just spun the coils up an inch on my GTI so I can have fun when Im there next year.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Man Hated To See U Crashed In The Parking Lot All Weekend 
Ill Have My B&G's Cranked Up A Bit Too


----------

